# Is amano shrimp compatible with black moor ?



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

The tail of my black moor (~1.5") splits two days after introducing in the tank. It behaved normal in the quarantine tank. All three orandas are fine. There are 3-4 adult amano shrimps, one BN pleco (~2.5"), and a piece of driftwood in the same tank. This is the second black moor that has the problem. The first one died eventually because of the damaged tail. Its tail seems consumed. I have never seen BN pleco attacking goldfish. Black moor does not have good vision especially at night. I am suspecting that the amano shrimps are the culprit when the black moor rests around the driftwood at night. Does anyone have the similar observation or experience ?
________
Body science


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Yuppers. My amano shrimp will tear into any fish that seems to be posing a threat to them. Essentially, any fish that hangs around their driftwood too long. They have actually managed to kill all but 1 of my equus.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm i didn't know they are that aggressive.....just know they are opportunistic animals...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sophie, are you sure you do not have ghost shrimp instead of amanos?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, that seems strange for Amanos.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I've definitely heard of plecos latching on to goldfish to suck their slime coats, especially if underfed. Is it possible they are the culprits?


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

The black moor seems angry. He chases and nips any goldfish close to him. I put him back to quarantine tank.

The pleco just finished a piece of yam before I put the black moor into the tank. I am not sure whether he is the culprit. I did see one amano shrimp trying to pull the tail of a red oranda towards the driftwood when the oranda rested at the bottom of the tank. But the oranda quickly went away.
________
Starcraft 2 replay upload


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

neven said:


> sophie, are you sure you do not have ghost shrimp instead of amanos?


They are amanos 








They look like this except most of mine seem to be slightly darker/browner. I bought them from charles quite a while ago.

If any of the fish try to check them out or hang around them too long they get angry. The apistogrammas don't go anywhere near them now.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Weird, I've never had that experience with mine. You've got some pretty mean Amanos!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

effox said:


> Weird, I've never had that experience with mine. You've got some pretty mean Amanos!


Seems like it


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

was there a food source out at the time? my amanos only get vicious when other fish try to steal their food


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

neven said:


> was there a food source out at the time? my amanos only get vicious when other fish try to steal their food


I feed the tank with a mixture of cichlid flake food, sinking algae wafers and sinking shrimp pellets (my bottom feeders are fussy and I love them), and then every now and then the tank gets frozen blood worms or brine shrimp.

I was under the impression that amano shrimp are big on algae so I assumed they had plenty of options out of that lot. Perhaps not? They aren't dying off or anything. Just grumpy jerks, lol.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

no matter what i feed they go full out for the tank surface the moment the food hits the surface, even blood worms, lol


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

neven said:


> no matter what i feed they go full out for the tank surface the moment the food hits the surface, even blood worms, lol


Hehehehe, mine don't do that! That's cuddly


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..mine go all out too...once food hits the water...they are on it like sharks..haha. sometimes it s a race with the danios....then the tetras... finally the snails and cories


----------

